# Year-of-birth guitars



## BucketheadRules (Nov 29, 2014)

Always liked the idea since my dad had one - a 1962 Gibson SG Junior (a year older than him but close) which he sold a couple of years ago... one day I'll have something from my birth year, maybe I'll treat myself when I've got an important birthday or something. But it's difficult, because I was born in 1995 and there doesn't seem to be much of interest from that year. Most of the good Japanese Ibanez models had been discontinued, and I'd want something more special than a standard Strat or Les Paul (although I'd probably be persuaded by a black LP Custom...)

Then I remembered this, which started production in 1995.







Perfect - I like RGs, I'm a big Petrucci fan and it's even from my favourite era for DT and his playing!

Anyone else thought about a birth-year guitar? Anyone actually done it?

Post away!


----------



## FretsOnFyre (Nov 29, 2014)

I've always thought this would be really cool...never done it though, currently trying to save enough to fulfil my Axe FX GAS  I'll probably try to find a PRS SE from my birth year at some point though.


----------



## celticelk (Nov 29, 2014)

I bought myself a 1974 SG II earlier this year. I'd rather have had a 7-string, of course, but finding one from the mid-70s is a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Promit (Nov 29, 2014)

87... so I'm doomed to, what, a Floyd Rose equipped Charvel/Jakson with a fluorescent paint job, a single ultra hot humbucker, and a headstock pointy enough to stab with?


----------



## narad (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm gonna start feeling old as shit when people are all, "Ibanez TAM 100! YAY!"


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 29, 2014)

Promit said:


> 87... so I'm doomed to, what, a Floyd Rose equipped Charvel/Jakson with a fluorescent paint job, a single ultra hot humbucker, and a headstock pointy enough to stab with?



A first-year RG550. Sorted


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 29, 2014)

Im totally after a black '74 Les Paul Custom...slim neck and tiny frets. That'll be my next LP purchase. I know it's pedestrian, but I've jonesed for one for over 20 years and just never picked one up.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 29, 2014)

Promit said:


> 87... so I'm doomed to, what, a Floyd Rose equipped Charvel/Jakson with a fluorescent paint job, a single ultra hot humbucker, and a headstock pointy enough to stab with?



'86 here. I feel your pain. Id probably get a HSS superstrat with all kinds of knobs and switches.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Nov 29, 2014)

Made a quick search for 87's guitars, I'd play that. But I have weird taste ahaha


----------



## MoshJosh (Nov 29, 2014)

I've always wanted to grab an axe from '91, maybe a RG550


----------



## asher (Nov 29, 2014)

'90.

I guess that's still in the window of the awesome MIJ bolt on Jacksons and Ibbies, right? Anything else cool that year?


----------



## fortisursus (Nov 29, 2014)

Hmm I like this idea. I'd be all over finding a nice Jackson from '92


----------



## Pav (Nov 29, 2014)

I would love an old-school '89 Jackson. Very much love.

Edit: Well, that was easy. Not my first choice of color though.
https://reverb.com/item/360532-jack...L7-IpnNYhoJR2wfk7pYSYNnM4Mk5zN0xOkaAmgm8P8HAQ


----------



## 693 (Nov 29, 2014)

88, Probably something Cool from ESP that I would play.

On another note, my Jim Root Strat is made on my birthday...


----------



## snowblind56 (Nov 29, 2014)

Promit said:


> 87... so I'm doomed to, what, a Floyd Rose equipped Charvel/Jakson with a fluorescent paint job, a single ultra hot humbucker, and a headstock pointy enough to stab with?



If I could be so lucky. 1980 for me. I'm left with crappy years of Gibson or Fender, which would be crappy guitars and still expensive because they are vintage, a Pre-Pro Charvel, what else? That being said, I'm not even going to bother...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 29, 2014)

.... 1992 for being a boring year guitar-wise. 
I'd say PRS Custom 22, but I'd need to be a year younger. 

EDIT: Whoops, forgot about the PRS Dragon


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2014)

hmm guitars from 1993.  Oh wait just my holy grail.






one day....one day


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 29, 2014)

This is what the Carvin DC series looked like in 1981:






And, like me, there has evidently been quite some refinement over time.


----------



## Triple-J (Nov 29, 2014)

My year is 1978 and I did own an Antoria SG that was made in 77 it was a great guitar which was made at the fujigen factory so what I really want now is an Ibanez Artist or a Iceman from that year instead.











I actually found an Ibanez Artist in cherry wine finish during the summer and it was in good condition but I missed out on it  but I'm hopeful I'll score one though cause the prices hover around £500 which isn't too over the top I'm not 100% hopeful about the Iceman though cause even recent models from the past 10-15 years are hard to find and seem to hold their value.


----------



## Black Mamba (Nov 29, 2014)

I have a pretty awesome guitar from 1987:






As for my birth year it would have to be a 1995 Silver Sparkle Jackson Dave Mustaine King V Pro:


----------



## mbardu (Nov 29, 2014)

Would love to, but an 85' prs custom 24 is not going to be easy or cheap to come by... 

Also, their anniversary series every 5 years are hard not to justify as birthday gifts for the same age :-D

The 30th might be the one... Not sure I can resist the specs this year...


----------



## Splenetic (Nov 29, 2014)

I almost picked up an 85 Ibby Roadstar II just cause of this reason. I should've, it was probably dope =/


----------



## TheDraeg (Nov 29, 2014)

One of these awesome 1983 models


----------



## Pav (Nov 29, 2014)

TheDraeg said:


> One of these awesome 1983 models



Dat broken image


----------



## Jarmake (Nov 29, 2014)

I've got an ibanez roadstar guitar 440 power from '87.


----------



## Alejandro Moreno (Nov 29, 2014)

I'd kill for a 1991 Ibanez Universe Green dot!


----------



## Runander (Nov 29, 2014)

Since I'm a real fan of Ibanez S-series guitars, this would be fantastic for me.

1989 Ibanez 540S-LPF. And yes, it definitely has to be the Desert Sun Yellow color, I absolutely love it! 






Specs of it:
540S-LPF - Ibanez Wiki


----------



## Splenetic (Nov 29, 2014)

Thing is so yellow it hurts my eyes looking at it. I'd definitely rock the shit out of that thing.


----------



## Gregory045 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hmmm maybe a 1967 Flying V, damn I'm screwed


----------



## s_k_mullins (Nov 29, 2014)

I do plan to buy a 1986 G&L Rampage. Single humbucker and Kahler trem, like the ones Jerry Cantrell has played since the mid 80s. 

Also, if I'm dreaming here... An original '86 PRS. That pre-factory shiz!


----------



## LeffJoomis (Nov 30, 2014)

I have a 1991 Jackson Soloist but my birth year is 1994 though. Hmm, this Jem would definitely be a contender:


----------



## beerandbeards (Nov 30, 2014)

I wish I could find an 86 soloist


----------



## GRIZ (Nov 30, 2014)

id probably go for an 87 prs custom 24. we have one at the GC i work at for 2500 bucks

its one of the matte finish ones too


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 30, 2014)

A 1982 Charvel EVH or Tom Anderson Schecter - yes, please (but holy crap the prices).


----------



## spawnofthesith (Nov 30, 2014)

My goal is to eventually acquire a Gibson Les Paul Custom ('92)


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 30, 2014)

I've been looking for the perfect tele to match my birth year for quite some time. I like the idea of having a guitar thats just as old as you. Nifty.


----------



## oracles (Nov 30, 2014)

Had a '92 RG550 I should've never sold, so the closest I have now is a '91 Jackson Stealth Custom. Might eventually grab another 550, but I really like the idea of a tele lately.


----------



## thedarknightshreds (Nov 30, 2014)

There is some sexy Jackson stuff from 1996
http://support.jacksonguitars.com/catalogs/us/Jackson1996_catalog.pdf


----------



## Taylor (Nov 30, 2014)

'91, that 12 string headstock though.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 30, 2014)

I was born in '86, and I had an '87 RG560 for a while. Close enough?


----------



## gigawhat (Nov 30, 2014)

My '87 Ibanez RG550:






Ive always wanted a Birth-Year white RG with a maple fretboard, and I got lucky earlier this year and scored one+OHSC+trem bar locally in awesome condition for super cheap.

I mention it occasionally for trades, but I would be seriously hard pressed to let this go, it means the world to me.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 30, 2014)

My Les Paul Custom is a '91. My dad left it to me when he passed, so it's got all sorts of sentimental value. I'll never get rid of this thing.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm from 73 so I'm in trouble: I don't like Fender big headstocks, 73 SGs are ugly, and no explorers at that time. Not a fan of Les Pauls either. A Tele could be it but they're to expensive for me already. (I'm not spending that kind of cash on a tele)


----------



## Riverrunsred (Nov 30, 2014)

I would have to drop thousands on a '66 Strat.


----------



## Pav (Nov 30, 2014)

Riverrunsred said:


> I would have to drop thousands on a '66 Strat.



One quick google search tells me you could pick one up for as low as $12,000. Think positive.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Nov 30, 2014)

My Iceman (profile pic, sig) is from 1994. I also used to have a Tele that was made in the same year and month I was born (December 1994). I miss her


----------



## Riverrunsred (Nov 30, 2014)

Pav said:


> One quick google search tells me you could pick one up for as low as $12,000. Think positive.


Mere pocket change .


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 30, 2014)

What about year-of-birth amps?






Dual Recto Rev F.


----------



## Grindspine (Nov 30, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> What about year-of-birth amps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That Dual Recto with the black diamond plate is so raw! 

Closest I could find to a birth year guitar is this '79 Koa BC Rich Mockingbird.






Crazy control scheme, but I would definitely play the hell outta that!


----------



## mag8 (Dec 1, 2014)

1987 ibanez! RG560 | Ibanez Guitars, Mods and Stuff


----------



## Neilzord (Dec 1, 2014)

I Was Born in '87 and recently picked up this '87 Model 4. Definitely some kind of mystical satisfaction owning a guitar the same ages as you.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Dec 1, 2014)

'99 isnt too bad, I've got some nice recent ones.I've always liked the 7620 (even though they were first made in '98 but ya know its close enough)


----------



## JD27 (Dec 1, 2014)

I was born in 1980, so an Ibanez Artist of any sort would make me happy.


----------



## 7JxN7 (Dec 2, 2014)

I have absolutely no idea what I would want from my year of birth (1985), I have guitars from '87, '89 and '90, but I don't think I could go back any further for something that would actually interest me......


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Dec 2, 2014)

1983






Close thread


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 2, 2014)

I typed in "1985 guitar" in Google Images...

It gave me this pic






The next 3 pictures were of Van Halen, Jeff Beck and SRV... 

Works for me...


----------



## celticelk (Dec 2, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> I'm from 73 so I'm in trouble: I don't like Fender big headstocks, 73 SGs are ugly, and no explorers at that time. Not a fan of Les Pauls either. A Tele could be it but they're to expensive for me already. (I'm not spending that kind of cash on a tele)



Guild S-100? I'd love to have one of the carved models:


----------



## sisuspeed (Dec 2, 2014)

Would probably go with an '85 San Dimas Jackson Rhoads, if I could find one in decent condition.


----------



## Dooky (Dec 2, 2014)

I really wanted to do this for my 10th guitar - which I purchased a little while ago. But finding a 1982 guitar that fits what I like in a guitar (super strat with a floyd) is very hard to find. I was going to try and find a 1982 Kramer Pacer, but I was never going to find one of these where I live.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 2, 2014)

I really want a guitar from '86 but I've never seen anything I like from that era. Everything is shredder, super-strats with trems (at least out of what I've seen that I could afford). All I can really figure is a Gibson Flying V or Explorer in a few years.


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 2, 2014)

Anyone else look through this thread hoping that someone else had posted your DOB guitar.... Kramer EVH it is for 1984. 

I actually got a slight bit of GAS on it


----------



## ElRay (Dec 2, 2014)

BucketheadRules said:


> ... 1962 Gibson SG Junior (a year older than him but close) ...



Damn. Your dad is just a bit older than me ... 



Pav said:


> I would love an old-school '89 Jackson. ...



Damn. The year I graduated college ... 


I need to stop before I run into somebody the same age as my kids. 

Ray


----------



## flaherz09 (Dec 2, 2014)

Easy choice for '87


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 2, 2014)

1995: I'm too old for it to be a 7620, too young for a square-heel 550 or a 565, and that was the only year the original Universe _wasn't_ produced  I hate everything.


----------



## hairychris (Dec 3, 2014)

A '72 Telecaster or SG would do me OK!


----------



## Possessed (Dec 3, 2014)

If i can find a 83 GIbson LPC ....


----------



## hairychris (Dec 3, 2014)

Possessed said:


> If i can find a 83 GIbson LPC ....



Jesus, my LPC is 3 years older than you...


----------



## Warg Master (Dec 3, 2014)

Hmmm... this is not something I've considered before.... I'll have to mull it over... not sure how many I like from 1980... Maybe something Jackson....


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 3, 2014)

ElRay said:


> I need to stop before I run into somebody the same age as my kids.
> 
> Ray



It could be worse, these days I run into kids the same age as my daughter.


----------



## texshred777 (Dec 8, 2014)

Never owned a guitar from 83.

I'd take a LPC from that year though. I love floyds but pointy/no headstocks and neon colors aren't for me.


----------



## yingmin (Dec 8, 2014)

I've owned a guitar one year younger than I am, and currently own a banjo that's two years older, but never one my same age. There's a squareneck resonator (can't remember if it's National or Dobro) at a nearby GC that's the same age, and I've been tempted to snag that.


----------



## thraxil (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm '78. My high school graduation present from my parents was a '79 Alvarez acoustic. Within a few months is pretty close. Definitely plan on keeping it forever.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Dec 8, 2014)

I've wanted a '86 LPC Silverburst forever.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Dec 10, 2014)

I would rather have 75 guitars, but hey, I'd totally rock an Ibanez Iceman or Gibson Firebird in tobacco sunburst!


----------



## Thanatopsis (Dec 10, 2014)

I've love to score a 1980 Les Paul Custom Silverburst.


----------



## will_shred (Dec 10, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> .... 1992 for being a boring year guitar-wise.
> I'd say PRS Custom 22, but I'd need to be a year younger.
> 
> EDIT: Whoops, forgot about the PRS Dragon



if i'm not mistaken that particular guitar is (or was) in the Smithsonian. I definitely saw it the last time I was in DC.

Another awesome sig that came out in 1995 was the PGM500, I would love to own one of those beauties.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Dec 11, 2014)

I was born in '91. My best bet would probably be one of the JEMs, though for my poor ass, that's probably a never.


----------



## s4tch (Dec 11, 2014)

Great thread! I wish I was younger, I could chime in with my beater '87 RG560...






Guitars from 1977 are not my thing though. I'd still rock one of these:


----------



## drmosh (Dec 11, 2014)

1976 Ibby Destroyer. oooh yeah


----------



## SnoozyWyrm (Dec 11, 2014)

I just realized that a Fender Performer is a year of birth guitar for me  as well as many of the tasty pre-factory PRS...


----------



## hairychris (Dec 11, 2014)

itsallinmyh3ad said:


> I've wanted a '86 LPC Silverburst forever.



Pretty sure that they only made them from 79 - 82 (the late 200x reissues don't count) so you'll be waiting a long time...

Mine's an 80.


----------



## stevexc (Dec 11, 2014)

Wouldn't mind an '89 M-II.


----------



## asher (Dec 11, 2014)

hairychris said:


> Pretty sure that they only made them from 79 - 82 (the late 200x reissues don't count) so you'll be waiting a long time...
> 
> Mine's an 80.



Up to '84.


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 11, 2014)

The original Silverburst LP Customs were made from 1978-1986, and I've seen one made in 1977. (1979 was the first full production year.)


----------



## vibrantgermancities (Dec 11, 2014)

Another 1987, so it'd have to be an Ibanez I guess... I have a peruse on eBay every now and then. I did see one of the old Pro Line models from '87 recently, but not sure if it was my cup of tea...

The oldest in my current stable are a pair of '99 Fender Blue Flowers, so I've got some work to do!


----------



## asher (Dec 11, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


> The original Silverburst LP Customs were made from 1978-1986, and I've seen one made in 1977. (1979 was the first full production year.)



My bad. I feel like I've never seen one past '84 pop up anywhere, hence my comment.


----------



## hairychris (Dec 12, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


> The original Silverburst LP Customs were made from 1978-1986, and I've seen one made in 1977. (1979 was the first full production year.)



My bad too - certainly wasn't aware that they were being made that late...


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Dec 12, 2014)

1977 Iceman


----------



## asher (Dec 12, 2014)

^yesplz


----------



## protest (Dec 12, 2014)

Through:


----------



## chopeth (Dec 12, 2014)

Not a guitar, but... made in 1979


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## cult (Dec 16, 2014)

Well, I'd love an Ibanez RG made in 1990.
There's one available in Germany right now, an MIJ RG 550, but I can't pull the trigger on it right now. Sometime next year maybe.


----------



## wiretap (Dec 17, 2014)

I wouldn't mind finding an '87 LPC.. Especially if it's a tobacco burst like the one two posts up. A white thats aged or plain ass black would suffice, too, though.


----------



## asher (Dec 17, 2014)

Somewhere on here a '90 white 7str JEM with the receding pyramid inlays popped up... 

Food for thought later...


----------



## musicaldeath (Dec 17, 2014)

This:

MX2 - Ibanez Wiki


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 23, 2014)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> 1977 Iceman



GOOD call! Absolutely stunning guitars.

Here's my dad's '76. Not a year-of-birth thing for him but a sort of replacement for another 70s Iceman he sold 20+ years ago and really misses.






Also, in reply to Slunk Dragon - 1991 RG550. Sorted


----------



## MaxSwagger (Dec 23, 2014)

My 1991 Ibanez PGM100


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 24, 2014)

1990 for the win.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 25, 2014)

this is all i have to post. you know what it is...


----------



## lawizeg (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm a 95'er myself, but I've never really considered this before lol. Maybe if I was born in the 80s I'd try to track down an Ibby from that time.

That guitar is sick, but if I am going to get a special guitar for a birthday or whatever at some point I'd get a custom or semi-custom


----------



## Deep Blue (Dec 26, 2014)

1990 UV77MC. Someday...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 26, 2014)

lawizeg said:


> I'm a 95'er myself, but I've never really considered this before lol. Maybe if I was born in the 80s I'd try to track down an Ibby from that time.



Even though some of the best Ibbys were available in '95?


----------



## Deep Blue (Dec 27, 2014)

^ I've always admired the Frank Gambale sabers. Recessed pickups and neck... awesome.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'd love a '92 Ibanez RG, but I've never seen one with a hardtail.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 27, 2014)

Tremel-no?


----------

